# What is textware& illuminator 2?



## Aanand (Feb 24, 2008)

I didn't install this programme D:\Programme files\Textware\ Quickfind\ Quickfind Server. I only installed Cambridge Pronouncing dictionary. When i place the cursor on Cambridge Pronouncing Dictionary in start - >programmethe path is : D:\Programme files\Textware\Illuminator 2.
I am worried Could this be a spyware or something?


----------



## adi007 (Feb 24, 2008)

no it's not ....it will come with Cambridge dictionary....without it Cambridge dictionary will not work...


----------

